# Windows PowerShell

## disi

Lese mich das gerade ein...

Finde das ziemlich cool eigentlich, viele Standard-Dinge sind vorhanden: pipes,redirects,cat,pwd,echo,set,functions,objects etc.

Was micht etwas veraergert ist so, wie MS seine Shell anpreist lol

 *Quote:*   

> Most shells, including Cmd.exe and the SH, KSH, CSH, and BASH UNIX shells, operate by executing a command or utility in a new process, and presenting the results to the user as text. Over the years, many text processing utilities, such as sed, AWK, and PERL, have evolved to support this interaction.
> 
> These shells also have commands that are built into the shell and run in the shell process, such as the typeset command in KSH and the dir command in Cmd.exe. In most shells, because there are few built-in commands, many utilities have been created.

 

Und dann:

 *Quote:*   

> Windows PowerShell does not process text. Instead, it processes objects based on the .NET Framework platform. 

 

Als wenn ein String, kein Objekt waere   :Rolling Eyes: 

//edit: und 'ls'   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bell

Grrrrrrrr

Die meisten Unix-Shells haben Build-in Kommandos. Das Extremum: Busybox wurde gar nicht erwähnt.

Und die Unix-Shells verarbeiten auch keine Texte sondern Datenströme, lesbar oder nicht.

 *Quote:*   

> viele Standard-Dinge sind vorhanden: pipes,redirects,cat,pwd,echo,set,functions,objects etc.

 

Versuche mal ein 

```
strings PowerShellDateien* | grep BSD
```

Würde mich nicht umhauen.

----------

## disi

```
cat blubb.jpg
```

http://ompldr.org/vZXZoYg

Das Gleiche mit allen nicht Text-Dateien  :Mad: 

Und der 'escape character' wurde neu erfunden als '`'

```
cat .\fixed_hosts.csv | Select-String "^`"172"
```

----------

## tazinblack

hmm, damit muss ich mich in nächster Zeit auch noch auseinandersetzen.

Da geht mir jetzt schon jedes Nackenhaar hoch   :Crying or Very sad: 

Genauso, wenn jemand sagt Windows sei posixkompatibel.

----------

## disi

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> hmm, damit muss ich mich in nächster Zeit auch noch auseinandersetzen.
> 
> Da geht mir jetzt schon jedes Nackenhaar hoch  
> 
> Genauso, wenn jemand sagt Windows sei posixkompatibel.

 

Und 

```
copy con blubb.txt
```

 tut nicht mehr  :Sad: 

//edit: hihi:

```
PS D:\powershell> man process

Name                              Category  Synopsis

----                              --------  --------

Get-Process                       Cmdlet    Gets the processes that are running on the local computer or a remote co...

Stop-Process                      Cmdlet    Stops one or more running processes.

Wait-Process                      Cmdlet    Waits for the processes to be stopped before accepting more input.

Debug-Process                     Cmdlet    Debugs one or more processes running on the local computer.

Start-Process                     Cmdlet    Starts one or more processes on the local computer.
```

Es sind so ziemlich alle ueblichen Aliase fuer Unix Commands gesetzt, um .NET Skipte auszufuehren als Cmdlet

//edit: 

```
function touch { fsutil.exe file createnew $args 10 }
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ich bin von der Windows PowerShell sehr begeistert. Wenn ich bei Kunden bin, und zwangsweise Windows eingesetzt wird (Wir verwenden nur Linux, jeder Entwickler sein eigenes unter eigener Hoheit), muss ich nicht mehr "betteln" Cygwin installieren zu dürfen. Zugegeben: Wenn ich die Wahl habe klebt schneller Cygwin auf der Maschine als der Admin husten kann, aber wenn ich die Wahl _nicht_ habe, ist die PS schon eine Hilfe.

----------

